# What A Beautiful And Great Easter Sunday Today



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I hope everyone enjoyed their worship service today. What a beautiful Sunday. Went to Alvin and eat like a male lion at Dr. Davis' inlaws house. Homemade rolls, dirty rice, asparigus (SP?), baked chicken, string beans, scalloped potatos, and a salad that was out of this county! And a rootbeer float to top it all off with. God Bless. CF?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

We went to the in-laws in Nederland, after church . Man the traffic was awful coming home. But had a nice visit and a good nap. We had bbq'd brisket with potato salad made from easter eggs, beans,coleslaw fingerfoods, carrot cake, homeade c.chip cookies and big ol mug of coffee for the road.


----------

